

Bye-Bye from Flash CS5 app, Alchemist, in AppStore (See under Description) - yumraj
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/alchemist/id348009084?mt=8#

======
Frazzydee
> Please support us by purchasing Alchemist for the special "bye bye" price!

It's $18.99?! How much was it before?

------
pierrefar
If a few high-profile exists like this happen, Apple could be forced into the
position of backtracking or steam-rolling ahead. Neither are good for the
company.

~~~
billturner
I'm not sure this is true. Unfortunately, I highly doubt there will be any
backtracking. Especially with the email quotes from Jobs that have popped up
in various weblogs.

And steam-rolling ahead, they'll lose a hundred (a couple hundred) apps from
the App Store. Compared to the 150,000+ apps available, I don't see how they
would perceive it as a big deal to lose so few.

~~~
pierrefar
It's not about the number of apps lost, but about the message that "Apple is
not good to the people who make my app and they're leaving" getting out. It
takes a few high-profile bad reports like this for a negative impression to
form and that's hard to reverse.

------
fredoliveira
shameless promotion much? wish I could mod this story down.

~~~
yumraj
paranoid much? I have nothing to do with that app. I just saw that posted
somewhere and thought it was interesting.

